# Omg



## kellyl (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi,
My husband & I are hoping to move to Canada, we currently live in Australia but we are Irish, we migrated to Australia so I figured we'd have no problem doing it again BUT who knew Canada would be harder to get into!!
We used an agent last time but was hoping to go it alone this time but I am apprehensive! 
So far I have a few Qs -

My husband is a plumber so he's on the skilled list, do we still need to add up the points thing?

Can he do the red seal plumbing test before he enters Canada? Has anyone done it, what's involved & how much?

How detailed does the travel & background stuff have to be?? I don't remember the dates of holidays 10 years ago! & why do holidays matter?? 

What does UCI on application mean?

What are the job prospects for a plumber in BC & what is average salary?

Plus many more to come I'm sure!! 

Thanks,
Kelly.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

Q)My husband is a plumber so he's on the skilled list, do we still need to add up the points thing?
A) yes or you need an employer to sponsor you

Q)Can he do the red seal plumbing test before he enters Canada? Has anyone done it, what's involved & how much?

A)Nope he needs to do it in canada.

Q)How detailed does the travel & background stuff have to be?? I don't remember the dates of holidays 10 years ago! & why do holidays matter?? 

A)Tell them everything, 

Q)What are the job prospects for a plumber in BC & what is average salary?

A) try googling the job sites for BC, its best to make up your own mind


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Kelly my husband is a plumber gas fitter we applied for P.R. Visa last feb and should have visas by June. Red seal has to be done in Canada and appox costs around $140 dollars its nothing major. Its the gas re certification that takes longer and costs more. Which part of Oz are u in ?? Our friends have flown out today to live in Brisbane !!
Rgds Maria


----------



## kellyl (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Maria,

We live in Cairns, in the Far North!

Wow last feb, I heard that PR's where processed in 6-9 months!! Darn, might have to wait longer than I hoped!!
We are just starting to get the application ready, even though we have done it before to get to Oz, it is still very daunting to have to do it all again!!
How did u find the language test?? My husband has to do it as principal & he's not very good or quick so he's freaking out!!!
So many questions......


----------

